# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  5 июня минчанам будет не до сна: SVEN приглашает на «Ночь пожирателей рекламы»

## Labs

В ночь с 5 на 6 июня 2015 года в режиме нон-стоп Дворец Республики будет демонстрировать шедевры рекламной индустрии изо всех уголков мира в рамках легендарного шоу «Ночь пожирателей рекламы». Этому удивительному проекту французского чудака и ценителя рекламы Жана Мари Бурсико исполняется 35 лет. Треть века гениальный коллекционер показывает публике отборный видео-креатив рекламщиков со всех континентов мира, во всем многообразии культур и эмоций.

Именно это подкупает самую широкую аудиторию «Ночи пожирателей рекламы»: от бухгалтеров и бизнесменов до студентов и программистов. Грандиозный ночной показ без сомнения соберет рекламистов города и станет одним из самых масштабных светских событий начала лета.

И в этом году маэстро Жан Мари Бурсико готов удивлять «пожирателей рекламы» изысками своей коллекции: сумасшедшими танцующими пони, раритетной рекламой зубной пасты 1926 года, зомби-апокалипсисом, звездами кино и политики: от Дженнифер Лопес до Михаила Горбачева.

Автор «Ночи пожирателей рекламы» точно знает, на какие ролики публика реагирует ярче всего: смешные музыкальные видео срывают овации, а короткометражки с сильным социальным подтекстом мало кого оставляют равнодушными. 

Без сомнения, этот неординарный проект француза в полной мере дает представление о том, в каком направлении развивается реклама как искусство. А также прививает хороший вкус аудитории и самим рекламистам, которые учатся создавать рекламу не раздражающую, но доставляющую огромное удовольствие.

Партнер «Ночи пожирателей рекламы» компания SVEN приглашает на это грандиозное событие всех минчан и предлагает выиграть в рамках мероприятия три солидных саундбара с беспроводным сабвуфером – SVEN SB-550. 

Совместимая с игровыми приставками, телевизорами и медиа-плеерами эта система проста в подключении и функциональна в использовании. Достаточно одного провода, чтобы подсоединить саундбар к источнику звука, а сабвуфер можно убрать в любой угол, не думая о дополнительных проводах. Все звуковые эффекты игр, динамичных фильмов, низкий музыкальный бас саундбар SVEN SB-550 передаст с максимальной мощностью в 300 Вт. 

С таким девайсом легко воссоздать «Ночь пожирателей рекламы» в домашних условиях. Но лучше разделить удовольствие с активной и прогрессивной публикой во Дворце Республики 5 июня.
________________________
Вход на мероприятие: 18+
Дополнительная информация по телефону: +375 17 2299141, Касса +375 17 2299039.

----------

